# the adventures of chance, part 2, broken leg number 1



## oldcat (Apr 22, 2007)

ok so here is the second installment. i hope every one enjoyed the first one and like the rest to follow.

so it was about a year or two after chance came to live in my home. he is now an out door cat because you just can't hold a good hunter down! so i was just getting into the habit of letting chance out and letting him in when HE wanted to. so i go to see if he wanted to come in....no response. no biggie just wait a little. wait till later....nothing.give him the night because hey he's a cat. next morning....stil nothing. 


3 days later i hear a fait cry when calling him. as i follow his distress yells it brings me behind my house on the back side of a 6' wood stock fence. and there he is at the bottom of a slate roofed garage laying in brush with a piece of slate next to him 8O so he must have been on the roof, fell off and got hit with the slate.


so we bring him to the vet and sure enough its broken! i didn't even know cats EVER broke their legs :roll: but go figure his name is chance. so he gets a sweet cast and for the next few weeks he hobbles around on it. it was sad any funny at the same time to see this big tough tom try to make his way around with a cast. 


but just to make sure any one and EVERY one knew he was alpha male he kicked but on either of the two cats that we had came near him. they tried to check him out and bam swat to the nose. he he he that el teach em :twisted: 

but all was well a few weeks and the vet took the cast off, he recovered great and adapted well to the new leg issue. instead of running like normal he sort of hopped like a rabit. but still fast as ever.

but this is just the first broken leg he got! stay tuned for more


----------



## Strypz (May 17, 2007)

If there is a second broken leg story ever thought that you kitty maybe accident brone :?: :lol:


----------

